# Hitting On Boys At MTBR



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

So girls... In light of our regular onslaught of pickup lines in our WL, what do you say we give those boys a taste of their medicine?

Should we post in GD or "PASSION"?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I must be a boring old broad these days. Confession: I'd really rather we all went riding Saturday, then came back and wrote about it while sipping beer post- shower at the keyboard. The only pictures required would be of the accrued injuries with accompanying story line, so much the better if there are good trail/landscape shots.

Lady's choice.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

might be funner to wait and act enchanted the next time joe doofus comes in with pick up lines.

"I'd LOVE to bike with you. What time shall we meet and I'll be wearing the teeny tiny pink leopard skin lycra halter top and matching hair ribbon. People say I look like Pamela Anderson except I'm way younger than her. I'm so excited to meet someone who can help me out with my bike 'cause it really ruins the manicure"


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

"I'd really rather we all went riding Saturday, then came back and wrote about it while sipping beer post- shower at the keyboard."

Oh thank goodness, I thought I was the only one who did this after each ride!! Instead of beer, though, I'm eating dinner.

Impy, that is a great idea! We should all adopt a bimbette persona just for those posts, and "fight" each other for the dope's attention. We would all happen to be from HIS city, under 30, hot and horny as hell. 

Unfortunately, this might inspire other guys to barge in and be jerks. Maybe we could spring the Bulk-Sized Tampax Box on them at the last moment.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> "I'd really rather we all went riding Saturday, then came back and wrote about it while sipping beer post- shower at the keyboard."
> 
> Oh thank goodness, I thought I was the only one who did this after each ride!! Instead of beer, though, I'm eating dinner.
> 
> ...


don't forget measurements, bra cup size, natural or silicon, and sexual proclivities. ( can we do that here?)

formica


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

Christine said:


> Impy, that is a great idea! We should all adopt a bimbette persona just for those posts, and "fight" each other for the dope's attention. We would all happen to be from HIS city, under 30, hot and horny as hell.


That would be suuuuuuuuuuuper but could you mix in someone just OVER 30 for me?

Thanks!

I ask for so little...


----------



## Pucker Factor (Jan 10, 2004)

Impy said:


> ...and I'll be wearing the teeny tiny pink leopard skin lycra halter top and matching hair ribbon...."


That's a bit conservative, don't you think?

I thought body paint was all the rage these days. 

Mike


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*uh-oh*

We've got the dogs sniffing around for some cheap thrills already......

Quick! Throw that big box of tampons into this thread!


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*I agree*



verslowrdr said:


> I must be a boring old broad these days. Confession: I'd really rather we all went riding Saturday, then came back and wrote about it while sipping beer post- shower at the keyboard. The only pictures required would be of the accrued injuries with accompanying story line, so much the better if there are good trail/landscape shots.
> 
> Lady's choice.


I choose to ignore.There is enough uglieness in life. I don't want to add to it.
Donna


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

Christine said:


> We've got the dogs sniffing around for some cheap thrills already......
> 
> Quick! Throw that big box of tampons into this thread!


Dang, I actually could've used a few earlier today, I had to go to the high pressure car wash to clean the mud, rocks and Pedro's citrus cleaner off me and my bike!

Hahahahahahahhaahhaahahha


----------



## Pucker Factor (Jan 10, 2004)

Christine said:


> We've got the dogs sniffing around for some cheap thrills already......
> 
> Quick! Throw that big box of tampons into this thread! [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

bulletbob said:


> Dang, I actually could've used a few earlier today, I had to go to the high pressure car wash to clean the mud, rocks and Pedro's citrus cleaner off me and my bike!
> 
> Hahahahahahahhaahhaahahha


Not only does this make no sense, but its a really bad idea to clean your bike off in a high pressure car wash. Isn't that like rule #1 of bike maintenence? Geez.

PS for bob: tampax is inserted IN the body, and would make a rather poor device to wipe one's bike off as it is a little cotton cylinder.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

maxi pads would work ok, they are super absorbernt.


----------



## ADDICT (May 27, 2004)

What a load of crap!! Why is it that a woman could post a thread seeking a riding partner and be treated with respect and as a respectable human being, but if a male posts a respectable thread his intentions are looked at as being a womanizing idiot with bad intentions. Sounds like a double standard to me! And by the way this is an open forum website, women post in other forums and are treated with respect so why are men not as welcomed. It's like some secret society or something, maybe your secrets might be revealed OH NO NOT THAT!! And by the way alot of you are quick to judge and assume every male that posts is trying to get into your bike shorts, you must be pretty conceited. Like the coach said in the movie ( The Bad News Bears) never ass-u-me anything, then you make an ass- out of -u- and -me ! Ok you quick witted women let the man hating begin!!!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*fresh meat to the lions!*

First of all, the guys come in here saying stuff like, "It's so hard to find a mtb chick that's good-looking around here. Where all da hotties at, yo?" Especially when it turns out they're already attached.

Secondly, it's called "Women's Lounge," where we can discuss subjects like menstruation without shocking the general MTBR population, or stuff like cooking cakes w/a MTB theme. If I brought up the subject of "trail themed cakes" among my male riding buddies, they'd give me a LOOK followed by confounded silence. And I don't dare bring up menstruation with them. Notice that the forum is not titled "Ladies' Night Happy Hour" or "Single Women Looking for Male Riding Partners." We come here for a little privacy and understanding, not to be elitist.

There's nothing wrong with wanting a BF or GF who bikes. But that happens naturally. The more groups you ride with, the more people you meet, the more likely you are to make a connection with one of them. Especially considering how geographically diverse this website is.

Also, when I see how explosive and immature some of the responses are, I cringe to think what some poor woman would've had to endure meeting up with such a guy. I've got more than enough nightmare dating stories NOT to tell my grandkids, thank you.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

... and there seems to be a minority of mature, thoughtful men that seem genuinely concerned and interested in the biking experince of the women in thier lives... they are more than welcome if you ask me, but no one did. ;-_



> Why is it that a woman could post a thread seeking a riding partner and be treated with respect and as a respectable human being,


Did someone? Were they? post a link to the thread, please....


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*yeah really*

Locally, I ride with guys who post their desire to just go for a ride. I know even if I'm meeting them alone, their intentions were to ride, and because the ride was posted, I'm not worried about it.

I've ridden with one guy who seemed nice enough, who would later start to flirt big-time......only for him to admit later he's been married for years AND has kids. D'OH!! Guess he kinda forgot!

Once met a guy during a ride who flirted with me and vice versa.......and then vanished into thin air, never to be heard from again.

There are more examples, not all of which were so bad. If women posted that they were searching for a male riding partner, it would invite e-mails asking for our measurements.

I've decided it's just not worth it. If there's chemistry, a relationship will happen gradually. In fact, I don't even bother to flirt anymore. We womenfolk have all the male riding buddies we need. You guys just need to be more patient, and 1) accept that you may end up with a non-MTB woman or 2) be willing to let things happen gradually. We would advise against 3), trying to force non-MTB GF into becoming a MTB GF.

FWIW, I can't get ANY of my friends to try mtb. They won't even take me up on a nice ride through the park just down the block.  What can ya do.


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thanks...*



formica said:


> maxi pads would work ok, they are super absorbernt.


...for the advice, I'll remember that next time!


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*Impy*



Impy said:


> Not only does this make no sense, but its a really bad idea to clean your bike off in a high pressure car wash. Isn't that like rule #1 of bike maintenence? Geez.
> 
> PS for bob: tampax is inserted IN the body, and would make a rather poor device to wipe one's bike off as it is a little cotton cylinder.


I know it's not supposed to be a the thing to do but the crud I was riding in which is, weathered granite full of quartz, mica and other cool stuff, was jammed into every nook and cranny on me and my bike. The quartz and mica was all over everything and made my gloves and tires actually shiny. The bizarre part of the stuff is that it acts and feels like 20 grit sandpaper. It actually wore down my brake pads a little bit with the sandpaper effect and I had to take my rear brake cable and sleeve apart to clean it out because it stopped working from the junk in it. Of course I COULD just clean my bike more often but where's the fun in that????????

Ok I'm leaving now, I've had my fun. Any hot, single chicks can pm me!

Bwahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

J/k


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*I love your avatar.*



formica said:


> don't forget measurements, bra cup size, natural or silicon, and sexual proclivities. ( can we do that here?)
> 
> formica


What do you think of mine?

Just playing with the "pickup" lines. I thought it was fitting, giving the topic.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

ADDICT said:


> What a load of crap!! Why is it that a woman could post a thread seeking a riding partner and be treated with respect and as a respectable human being, but if a male posts a respectable thread his intentions are looked at as being a womanizing idiot with bad intentions. Sounds like a double standard to me! And by the way this is an open forum website, women post in other forums and are treated with respect so why are men not as welcomed. It's like some secret society or something, maybe your secrets might be revealed OH NO NOT THAT!! And by the way alot of you are quick to judge and assume every male that posts is trying to get into your bike shorts, you must be pretty conceited. Like the coach said in the movie ( The Bad News Bears) never ass-u-me anything, then you make an ass- out of -u- and -me ! Ok you quick witted women let the man hating begin!!!


i have not seen any 'man-haters' here. what i see is a group of women who love mountain biking, and for the most part every thread on this forum is cycling related, rarely do we stray onto other topics.

i think this thread was started with tongue -in-cheek, just as the mens guide to the WL:FAQ. if you have been around for a while and seen all the pickup posts you would understand why this is happening. also, there are quite a few fellas here who post regularly and are highly respected by the women. and there have been quite a few other fellas who have come to this forum looking for womens opinions on a bike purchase, bike set-up, etc for the woman in their life, and they got their answers, all with due respect.

no need to get your shorts in a bunch. 

Rita


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

zer0 said:


> i have not seen any 'man-haters' here. what i see is a group of women who love mountain biking, and for the most part every thread on this forum is cycling related, rarely do we stray onto other topics.
> 
> i think this thread was started with tongue -in-cheek, just as the mens guide to the WL:FAQ. if you have been around for a while and seen all the pickup posts you would understand why this is happening. also, there are quite a few fellas here who post regularly and are highly respected by the women. and there have been quite a few other fellas who have come to this forum looking for womens opinions on a bike purchase, bike set-up, etc for the woman in their life, and they got their answers, all with due respect.
> 
> ...


Yup - have to say the reception here has been pretty warm. Granted, I didn't introduce myself with a 'how you doin'?' (already married to the finest female on the planet  ).

Respect what this lounge is for, realize that there's some posts where your 2 cents likely aren't welcome, and you'll do just fine.

GF


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

No, the number one rule is not to tell the guys at the bike shop that you cleaned your bike at the high pressure watch. Deny, deny, deny is my motto. ;-)


----------



## The_Real_Cyclesmith (Apr 1, 2004)

mtbmom said:


> So girls... In light of our regular onslaught of pickup lines in our WL, what do you say we give those boys a taste of their medicine?
> 
> Should we post in GD or "PASSION"?


As a bike shop owner and bike mechanic I usually scan around all the different "rooms" here at MTBR answering tech questions and giving and taking advice blah, blah, blah.... But I find this Women's Forum to be particularly interesting.  As a shop owner I am always keeping an eye on the pulse of the bike market...and as a male I find it hard sometimes relate to specific "women's issues" as they relate to bikes, products, and services. This lounge has been an excellent resource for great information to help me better serve my female customers. Ideas for new products to carry in my shop, services I should offer, and (generally speaking) what women are looking for or sensitive about when they visit an LBS...And how that might differ from men. I find the banter here to be genuinely interesting and fun...and I have found my presence here to be welcomed...but I do tend to keep my nose out of some topics and threads. 

Joy!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

more cute socks, all shops need to stock more cute socks.


formica


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

The_Real_Cyclesmith said:


> As a shop owner I am always keeping an eye on the pulse of the bike market...and as a male I find it hard sometimes relate to specific "women's issues" as they relate to bikes, products, and services. This lounge has been an excellent resource for great information to help me better serve my female customers.


You are awesome. Welcome to the den of vipers, er I mean the women's lounge. Quality men always appreciated.

I second the cute socks thing. I also put my vote in for more jerseys and not the ones with the fuzzy chick on the front, nor do they all have to be in pastel colors. Hope you sell Titus bikes, I love my racer x and recommend them highly for petite women.


----------



## The_Real_Cyclesmith (Apr 1, 2004)

Impy said:


> You are awesome. Welcome to the den of vipers, er I mean the women's lounge. Quality men always appreciated.
> 
> I second the cute socks thing. I also put my vote in for more jerseys and not the ones with the fuzzy chick on the front, nor do they all have to be in pastel colors. Hope you sell Titus bikes, I love my racer x and recommend them highly for petite women.


_Note to self: more cute socks _

I agree with that because I too have a weekness for good socks, and I've been told by many customers male and female that my shop has a great selection of socks. I do, unforunatly, admit I lack in a good selections of women's jerseys...though Adidas promises a much expanded line for 2005 that is showing promise...the Adidas MTB Tank Top Jerseys are doing very well this year, but it only comes in one color.

Joy!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

ADDICT said:


> What a load of crap!! ....And by the way this is an open forum website, women post in other forums and are treated with respect so why are men not as welcomed....


Patience Grasshopper. Your path of enlightenment must follow Gofarther, Drewdane, Ken in KC, Dude, etc.... who are all most welcome here.


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

Interesting.

I have seen the complaint about the "girlie" jeresys several times on MTBR. And also have had female friends complain about that. I guess women do not design the clothing that biker women wear. Therefore, they are stuck with what us guys think that they want to wear. And, as often is the case, we dont have a clue. It kind of makes you wonder if the fit of the clothing is geared towards male proportions as well. I have to admit, some of the jerseys I have seen in catalogs scream "I am a girl! You will be waiting on me to catch up! And you will probally have to change any flat tubes I get...because after all I am a girl." Years back, when I was stupid, I bought my GF one of these types of condenscending jerseys. She never wore it. Now that I am wiser, I do not blame her.


----------



## surfkayakers (Sep 3, 2003)

*Hitting on Boys At MTBR*

Cool that you run a LBS and take clues from women on what they want.

Apparel designers would be wise to do the same - c'mon folks...why is it that all the Baggie MTB shorts for guys are fully functional (longer length, vents, etc.) but when it comes to the women's versions, there's only 1 to choose from and it is like biking in Victoria Secret undies. Get real...we are! And the jersey and jacket thing.... how about equality there too...like jackets and jerseys with pit vents, mesh gussets, coverage... some of us ladies appreciate functionality, we're not competing for Miss Universe.... Don't get me wrong, I like well-styled garments, but both can be accomplished. So far, I've only found one (count that, one) company in New Zealand that designs equally well for both sexes.

I have to say too, that I've relinquished the cute socks in favor of Smart wool socks...awesome wicking, especially if your foot gets wet while crossing those spring streams ...keeps the foot cool in the summer and warm in the winter. I used to work in the garment industry in NYC... its not that hard to design something function and with style... As Cyndie Lauper once said, 'Girls wanna have fun'. ;-)


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

The_Real_Cyclesmith said:


> As a bike shop owner and bike mechanic I usually scan around all the different "rooms" here at MTBR answering tech questions and giving and taking advice blah, blah, blah.... But I find this Women's Forum to be particularly interesting.  As a shop owner I am always keeping an eye on the pulse of the bike market...and as a male I find it hard sometimes relate to specific "women's issues" as they relate to bikes, products, and services. This lounge has been an excellent resource for great information to help me better serve my female customers. Ideas for new products to carry in my shop, services I should offer, and (generally speaking) what women are looking for or sensitive about when they visit an LBS...And how that might differ from men. I find the banter here to be genuinely interesting and fun...and I have found my presence here to be welcomed...but I do tend to keep my nose out of some topics and threads.
> 
> Joy!


i think you are awesome! the one thing that sells me on a shop is if/when they carry small framed bikes i can try rather than 'guess' if a given frame will fit based on the next size up. my last bike purchase, just a couple years ago, was based on trying the right size frame in a lower priced model. it fit so i ordered the higher priced model and am very happy with it. i tend to be a loyal customer so that shop got my 'other' business, too. i know it is tough to carry all sizes but when i go to a shop whose smallest frame is a 16" i just never go back.

as for cute socks, well, jeez, they are just socks. they get dirty and stained and stink. as for jersey's, i get solid colors 'cause they are cheap and they too get dirty, stained, and stink. but then i am not into fashion off the bike either so what do i know?

Rita


----------



## Boj (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't wait till I have some $$ to spare to get this jersey/shorts combo. Its off of some pro road team and it is white with black tiger stripes. Looks GRRRREAT!!!!!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

what she said about frames. When I had $1500 burning a hole in my pocket to buy a bike, out of **11** shops, only ONE had small frames in stock. And they were Treks, not what I wanted to buy. I was about ready to take a road trip to another city!!

and no, sorry, I am not going to buy a bike without trying it on first, sorry.

( and yes I understand you can only stock what you think will sell, not as many women buy bikes as men, blah blah the whole marketing thing but I can still rant, can't I?

Also, shorts... storres will carry 2/3 styles at least of baggies for men, but 1 for women.

ps, gals, www.teamestrogen.com carries only women' bike stuff, and Title 9 sports has the best collection of sports bras on the planet.

formica


----------



## OldSchool (Dec 22, 2003)

Actually..... JimC has been using pads as a helmet liner


to help keeping sweet out of his eyes for a number of years now. Just thought this was funny.

Tim
(gads, what am I doing on this thread.....)


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

formica said:


> ...ps, gals, www.teamestrogen.com carries only women' bike stuff, and Title 9 sports has the best collection of sports bras on the planet.
> 
> formica


Title 9 ROCKS!!!!!!! How did my poor chest survive before the beloved Frog Bras....


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*ah yes Title 9*

They're the ones that introduced me to the "Answer-to-your-prayers" bra. It's so great I have about six of them. Basically, a regular bra, but sturdier and built for working out, though not necessarily for jogging or trampoline pillow fights.

I also love when a store sells bandanas. You know, the standard-issue pattern in different colors. The gas station near one of the trails here has them for 75 cents each, and I'll buy one if I forget to bring one along.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Christine said:


> I also love when a store sells bandanas. You know, the standard-issue pattern in different colors. The gas station near one of the trails here has them for 75 cents each, and I'll buy one if I forget to bring one along.


I prefer buffs to bandanas myself, and I have actually seen one girl use one as a tube top (ok, so she made kate moss look overly busty, big deal).


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Christine said:


> You guys just need to be more patient, and 1) accept that you may end up with a non-MTB woman or 2) be willing to let things happen gradually. We would advise against 3), trying to force non-MTB GF into becoming a MTB GF.


I agree, if you are patient and understanding, it can be done.

I met my wife in a local ski/social club and eventually she turned in to a mtn biking addict. When I met her she owned a realtively cheap & heavy mtn bike that she rare rode. Now she has 3 mtn bikes and rides regularily. Our vacations are organized around riding in new and interesting locations.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked out the women's cycling clothing at MEC (Mountain Equipment Co-Op)? It is the Cdn equivalent to REI, but they do ship to the US.

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...&product_listing_all=true&bmUID=1091130375572

My wife likes their clothing, the quality is good and it isn't expensive.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

CraigH said:


> I agree, if you are patient and understanding, it can be done.
> 
> I met my wife in a local ski/social club and eventually she turned in to a mtn biking addict. When I met her she owned a realtively cheap & heavy mtn bike that she rare rode. Now she has 3 mtn bikes and rides regularily. Our vacations are organized around riding in new and interesting locations.


my hubby of 24 years said back then, if you want to be with me you have to learn how to ski. It took me 10 years to years to get the hang ot it, and then when we moved to ski country ( mountains) that was it... now its ski the chutes, trees and powder together. Same with biking, - I'm a slow learner but once I get it....


formica


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

verslowrdr said:


> Title 9 ROCKS!!!!!!! How did my poor chest survive before the beloved Frog Bras....


Not sure how a frog wears a bra but in a pinch, Title 9 is always the spot I turn to for a gift for my wife. I don't think I've ever gone wrong buying from them and the company has a really great philosophy (my wife even approached them once about an east coast expansion - to no avail unfortunately). Anyway, I believe that if you're good to people, they'll usually be good to you so it makes no difference what forum you're in or what gender you are, just be good.

Frog's in bras....now that's funny!
.
Peace all,
namaSSte

ps GoFarther, I thought I was married to the best girl on the planet, how'd it happen that we both are?? weird!


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> ps GoFarther, I thought I was married to the best girl on the planet, how'd it happen that we both are?? weird!


Not sure - but if there's any abnormalities in the paternity tests of my yet-to-be-had children, you n' me gonna tango.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

gofarther said:


> Not sure - but if there's any abnormalities in the paternity tests of my yet-to-be-had children, you n' me gonna tango.


lmao!!! at least you'll know I have good taste though. that's gotta count for sumthin'!


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh look... It's Deep Wallet Dave! I predict that this thread will not see the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

MTBikeBoi said:


> Some might argue that by attempting to call me someone else, that it is flaming, baiting and harassing...
> 
> Maybe some just don't like it when a man doesn't lay down and whimper while his gender gets bashed here.....
> 
> I predict this post will be removed and some will try to ban me for opposing gender offensiveness.


Your rhetoric is just so much empty BS. It neither informs, educates, edifies nor entertains. It is simply tired hot air, which is the biggest reason your posts will either be ignored or removed.

John W.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

<---wondering what I missed


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*Huh?*



MTBikeBoi said:


> ...I got those DeFeet socks that have little sperm swimming on them as a statement to parody radfems.


How do cute little swimming spermies parody radical feminists? Am I totally out of the mainstream in popular culture (answer, probably yes)? A parody is "a composition that imitates somebody's style in a humorous way", so is it that you can go to, say, a Feminist Majority rally and buy cycling socks with cute little ova on them? If so, I need to get me some!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

MTBikeBoi said:


> This sock thread cracks me up...I am into socks too.....I have some Rasta man socks, some really colorful socks, and I got those DeFeet socks that have little sperm swimming on them as a statement to parody radfems...the normal hetero women in our group think they are hilarious, I tell them ZI tell radfems they are my "boi powrrr" socks , and the normal women in our group get a kick out of my poking political fun.
> 
> I think the model is called "survivial of the fittest":


heh, same reasons I wear my hot pink "hottie" socks.

btw, I think the term is femnazi but whatever...

formica


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*My socks*



MTBikeBoi said:


> This sock thread cracks me up...I am into socks too.....I have some Rasta man socks, some really colorful socks, and I got those DeFeet socks that have little sperm swimming on them as a statement to parody radfems...the normal hetero women in our group think they are hilarious, I tell them ZI tell radfems they are my "boi powrrr" socks , and the normal women in our group get a kick out of my poking political fun.
> 
> I think the model is called "survivial of the fittest":


 I wore these at the 12hr of Humboldt race the weekend before last. They were my 'mojo'.

Dang, I was suprised to see the vast assortment of 'girly' socks in Large (9-13 men's) and XL (12+ men's) at Performance bike. For some reason, I like girly stuff, couldn't tell you why. I'm not gay (not that there is anything wrong with that, really), but maybe it's a slap back at the small but vocal homophobic cultural element of the mtb community.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

formica said:


> heh, same reasons I wear my hot pink "hottie" socks.


I love socks! I have hottie socks, and sperm socks too which my man-stallion gave them to me. I wear them......when my socks are dirty! I also have socks with cows on them and ones with spam (registered trademark) that reguarly grace my ankles.

Some downhill guy at women's only weekend over at big bear was wearing hottie socks on the chairlift. The gals down below on the course loved it  There is something sexy about a guy in hot pink socks ripping up a DH course. Maybe akin to a gal in a skort and armor doing the same..


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> I wore these at the 12hr of Humboldt race the weekend before last. They were my 'mojo'.


burly guys in pink "hottie" socks. I love it.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*I second that*

"burly guys in pink "hottie" socks. I love it."

Ooops, recount.......I mean, I third that! 

Takes a Manly Man to feel manly enough to wear pink socks with daisies


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I just don't see the fuss.*

Hit at will!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

MTBikeBoi said:


> Midatlantic,
> 
> In this case, the radems like to throw gender in everyones faces, and make a huge issue out of things and see all things through gender colored glasses.
> 
> The fact that I engage in similar language deconstructionism via 'boipowrrr" which si aplay off of grrlpowrrr and something so flagrantly male identified as sperm is how it parodies radfem ideology.


Honestly, I think the radems (?not sure what that means) aren't the only ones who see the world through gender colored glasses.

Political discussions really do belong on the political board, that is what it is there for. I'm happy to move this thread there if you guys and gals wish to continue in this interesting discussion, which probably merits its own entire thread.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Hit at will!


Which one is Will?

And BTW, I thought this thread was a primer on how to hit *on * boys, not _at _ them...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

MTBikeBoi said:


> Would we call it the "political socks" forum?!
> 
> lol.....


Sex and socks !


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

Impy said:


> Honestly, I think the radems (?not sure what that means) aren't the only ones who see the world through gender colored glasses.
> 
> Political discussions really do belong on the political board, that is what it is there for. I'm happy to move this thread there if you guys and gals wish to continue in this interesting discussion, which probably merits its own entire thread.


i re-read this entire thread, and honestly, cannot see any 'male gender bashing.' maybe a couple very defensive men responding to a not so inside joke. i just do not 'get' men or women who feel they have to defend their gender. makes me believe those individuals have some personal issues, not political issues.

as for socks, i have a pair of 'Slippery Pig Bike Shop' socks that i really like. the pig is hot pink on white. i also like my Arizona flag socks.

Rita


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got soooo many bikes socks they have their own entire drawer. 

I think the guys wearing girly socks is funny and guys I know that do, do it for fun. 

There are also a few who paint their toenails.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

ha! it just figured it out.

guys wearing cute girly socks do it for the attention. the attention of the girls. 

so when we notice and comment on the socks, we are hitting on the mtb boys  

how clever of those boys


----------



## Boj (Jan 13, 2004)

One time I wore a pair of pink girl socks to a race was the only time I won. Coincidence?!? Maybe I should make this my lucky mojo.


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re-reading the thread...*



AZtortoise said:


> i re-read this entire thread, and honestly, cannot see any 'male gender bashing.' maybe a couple very defensive men responding to a not so inside joke.
> 
> Rita


It's a little disconcerting, this re-reading thing. Yesterday MTBikeBoi, who is actually the same guy who used to post as Deep Water Dave, posted some vitriolic, homophobic, female bashing crap that I responded to. Moments later his post disappeared (I assume Dirtcrab deleted it).

Not only did it make my response seem totally disconnected, but now I almost begin to wonder if it was ever real!

Anyway, welcome back DWD. Take it to the political forum.

John W.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

I have some socks from the Sock Guy that say "$LUT". I am making absolutely no political statement whatsoever when I wear them. 

blah, blah, blah, blah

Sabine


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I have some socks from the Sock Guy that say "$LUT". I am making absolutely no political statement whatsoever when I wear them.
> 
> blah, blah, blah, blah
> 
> Sabine


LMAO

My avitar subtitle on bikemojo used to say "bike $lut" in reference to the number of bike i own. In no way political. Well, unless we want to get into .....  Oh, never mind.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I frickin KNEW it!*

Deep Wallet Dave is back!

Man, the exact frickin phrasing as well! Go ahead, call me a foot soldier of the extremist homosexual agenda again, just for old time's sake!


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Did someone say MTB themed cake? Yum. (Is that a better response?)


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Back on topic*

Can we just get back on topic and disucss something really important, like socks? Many bike shops sell really cute socks with backgrounds in light colors or white. I really like them but they get dirty on the trail from dust and mud and then just look dingy, which is not cute. They are better for riding the r**d bike. My favorite pair are dark brown! Socks manufacturers take note!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Team Pro Laps said:


> Can we just get back on topic and disucss something really important, like socks? Many bike shops sell really cute socks with backgrounds in light colors or white. I really like them but they get dirty on the trail from dust and mud and then just look dingy, which is not cute. They are better for riding the r**d bike. My favorite pair are dark brown! Socks manufacturers take note!


soak them in biz or oxiclean

formica


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*That was good for a laugh!*



Team Pro Laps said:


> Can we just get back on topic and disucss something really important, like socks?


Though it might be hard to believe, socks were NOT the topic of this thread, though you could be forgiven for failing to recognize what was. 

John W.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Socks!*

Socks


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*and the lesson from hitting on boys...*



Team Pro Laps said:


> Socks


and the lesson from hitting on boys at MTBR is that they're only interested in sox...


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey TPL , at this rate this forum may get over run be texans.    

The great brown socks say "Shut up and Race" . I have some too.


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*No way*

It might work, but who wants to take the time to soak socks? I'll only buy dark color socks for this reason. If someone happens to give me some lighter colored socks, they are for pathway rides or cool weather sport sandal days.

Spike



formica said:


> soak them in biz or oxiclean
> 
> formica


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hot sox!*

I'm all giddy because I found these yesterday!!


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

That was soooooo cool.

Check this out: http://www.sockguy.com/05catalog.pdf


----------



## MightySchmoePong (Jan 12, 2004)

*perfect!*

Impy, they're just, well, you! So, you getting royalties?


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

Christine said:


> Locally, I ride with guys who post their desire to just go for a ride. I know even if I'm meeting them alone, their intentions were to ride, and because the ride was posted, I'm not worried about it..


A club I belonged to at the place I used to live at had a weekly ride called "chicks love dirt." It was an exclusive ladies only ride and was quite popular. Guys were allowed to join in on occasion but only if invited and accompanied by thier female S.O. (ei "safe guys") I went on a few rides, I enjoyed it because the pace was more to my suiting and the ladies were not nearly as competitive. Then, my wife stopped going so I stopped too.. after a few weeks the "regulars" started inviting me despite my wife being absent. I guess they liked having a guy around to help patch flats, fix chains, etc. (Or perhaps it was because they knew I had a badge and a Smith&Wesson .40 cal in my 'Bak ?-)


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Have you checked out the women's cycling clothing at MEC (Mountain Equipment Co-Op)? .


I've found gift Certificates to Terry Precision Cycling to always be a hit with my wife and daughters. They particularly like the Cycling Skorts and those wrap things that come with matching bags.. umm you know what I mean? thEse things: http://www.terrybicycles.com/detail.html?c=Apparel&sc=Skorts&item_no=1820 always a hit!


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*great idea (I want one!)*



NoDunut4U said:


> I've found gift Certificates to Terry Precision Cycling to always be a hit with my wife and daughters. http://www.terrybicycles.com/detail.html?c=Apparel&sc=Skorts&item_no=1820 always a hit!


Now how to get the idea to my spouse... 
Honey, read this! (subtle, eh?)


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

MidAtlanticXCer said:


> Now how to get the idea to my spouse...
> Honey, read this! (subtle, eh?)


For things requiring exact sizing etc. such as Shorts, Jersey's, Skorts, Bra's etc. my wife utilizes the "Leave the catalog on table in the "bills to be paid pile" with order form already filled out." method.

For less critical items such as a helmet, socks, gloves, camelbak, etc. she employs the "Place a post-it(r) on page as a marker, and circle the requested item in magic-marker" method.

Every guy knows the two most important words in any relationship are "Yes, dear."


----------



## Atty (Apr 15, 2004)

Smart woman and a man that isn't clueless.  I bet you guys are a happy couple, donut!

(ok, i know my post sounds sarcastic, but I'm not being sarcastic.)

Atty


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

Atty said:


> Smart woman and a man that isn't clueless.  I bet you guys are a happy couple, donut!


 As my wife say's "All the good men are taken.... or gay."


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

formica said:


> maxi pads would work ok, they are super absorbernt.


They make great sweat bands too


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

NoDunut4U said:


> As my wife say's "All the good men are taken.... or gay."


No thats all the GOOD LOOKING men that are taken or gay... you got that wrong.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

how about some manly men in girl jersey's?

























































these pics are from a fund raiser for a local trail builder who nearly died from a very serious blood staph infection


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

CycleMainiac said:


> how about some manly men in girl jersey's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know Gene Simmons was into cycling... I'm not sure if they're manly men


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Real_Cyclesmith said:


> _Note to self: more cute socks _
> 
> I agree with that because I too have a weekness for good socks, and I've been told by many customers male and female that my shop has a great selection of socks.
> Joy!


I have a couple of pairs of Pearl Izumi Attack socks, I think I got duds though, I've never managed to get them to attack anything and it's not like I haven't tried....


----------



## DutchGrrl (Oct 30, 2004)

*Ummmmm.*



> Hallo mtbmom,
> 
> Grrl, what are you thinking!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAHHH!
> 
> ...


----------



## C.Savage (Mar 30, 2004)

formica said:


> more cute socks, all shops need to stock more cute socks.
> 
> formica


J.C Penny's has cheap white socks that are great for riding. My wife bought me a pack (I have small feets) Now if I could just learn how to dye them (in cool mean man colors) I would be all set. 10 bucks for cycling specific socks (1 pair) is expensive.


----------

